# Home Made Decoys



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What kind of home made decoys have you tried for coyotes? Have you have anything that has worked really well, maybe even suprisingly well? Or have you had anything that seriously flopped?

Last year I used a mounted pheasant that one of my students messed up on during our taxidermy unit. I fixed it so as the wind blew it would look from side to side in a standing position. Haven't really used it yet so I am not sure if it is good or bad.

Just curious as to what other crazy ideas people have had.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fallguy are you teaching Field Biology at central now to get that decoy! if not where are you teaching taxidermy at? I've used a fox pelt before but never had any real good luck with it most of them wouldn't see it. I can accredit a fox to it though that was glued to it to give me the chance to get positioned on him.
I will let you know how decoys work in a few weeks. I'm going to put one to the test and see if i can really get them to react to it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad. T.

Yes I am at Central. I took Field from V.A. when he retired. I understand you are a Central grad. I put two and two together when I heard you made it to the National Calling Contest. Right now I only know how to mount birds. I would like to learn fish. We had some good projects this year. A few nice pheasants, two nice mallards, and a great flying Ruddy Duck. Some of the others that aren't so good will have to serve as decoys or examples of how taxidermy is NOT to be done.

I have another pheasant I want to try as a decoy. I may include calling into the mix, but I will have to purchase a pheasant call.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I was in Field Two years with V.A a tech my senior year. I'm not going to school and working at Sportsmans Taxidermy in EGF. Vince used to bring the class over for a tour and too look at some of the stuff we do if you ever want to let me know or call the shop and we can discuss a time that will work out. I will have to try to get up to the school and BS a little and look at the mounts. My taxidermy project in that class as tanning my first called coyote!!!!
Say Hi to Nancy Greenwood for me!!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brad T.

That is cool that you are working at the shop. We are done with taxidermy this year, but next year I would love to bring the kids there. It will give them an idea as to how BIG the project is that they are doing. Some of them don't realize that there is so much knowledge and time involved, and that a professional gets paid big bucks for a good mount. I would like to learn about tanning hides. I have not yet harvested a coyote, but I have called two in (my friend shot the one and the other was too far away). When I do get my first I want to tan it myself. If you could send me some info on self tanning that would be great. Could I do it in my garage at home? I will keep your employment in mind. If I ever want something done professionally I will bring it to you.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Give me a little while to get something put together for your self tanning.


----------

